

Me.ga Hackers: We’re Real Pirates and We’ll Sell Dotcom’s Domain To Universal - Garbage
http://torrentfreak.com/me-ga-hackers-were-real-pirates-well-sell-dotcoms-domain-to-universal-121107/

======
bobsy
I don't understand how hackers who appear to be so stupid manage to steal a
domain.

No public corporation would purchase a stolen domain name.

No one would pay millions of dollars to cause a minor inconvenience to Kim
Dotcom. Universal buy the domain name for a million dollars. Kim Dotcom
launches service on his second choice domain name. Service is still running.
Service is still popular. Universal is out a million dollars.

Its ridiculous. There was the news about anonymous and Zynga.. seriously?
"Hackers" have become super silly recently. Starting to think they are all a
bunch of 12 year olds having a giggle.

~~~
dasil003
It's just grandstanding. But they fall flat on their face with "not 1% but
10%" donated to charity. It should have been 100% if they wanted to lay some
credible claim to a moral high ground.

------
digitalengineer
Can't really believe Kim Dotcom didn't think this would happen. 3rd world
governments can be easily pressured (think about the Pirate Bay founder in
Cambodia). I think he knew and used the url as a showcase. They took the bait.
The service wasn't even up and it was banned.

~~~
pygy_
The governments of ex french colonies in Africa are corrupt to the bone. A
handful French corporations own and rule the place (Bolloré, Bouygues, and
others).

For example, 70% of the economy in Ivory Coast is owned by private French
companies. Bolloré basically owns the seaport, which was partially controlled
by the state under Gbagbo. Martin Bouygues was the witness of Ouatara for his
wedding...

You get the idea. The same goes for most if not all of West Africa.

------
aw3c2
Already covered at <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4752023>

------
SeanDav
Already moot as me.ga is going to be blocked by Gabon's government.

------
fmax30
I would not be surprised if the Dotcom planned this all in advance. Just
either to humiliate UMG if it buys the domain (highly unlikely) or just to be
in the news (He seems to be trying too hard, by making faux promises)

------
denzil_correa
I don't know, I still think Kim has some tricsk up his sleeve.

------
readme
man, you're on HN.

please don't call script kiddies 'hackers'

